# إقتراح بمنتدى خاص بالسياسة



## عبود عبده عبود (9 فبراير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot](*)*​*[FONT=&quot] عندنا أعضاء كرهوا سيرة السياسة فى المنتدى وشايفين أنها  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تجعل دمه تقيل ...ويحجمون عن المشاركات والمواضيع الجديدة ويقل نشاطهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  وعندنا ثوار يريدون التعبير عن ثورتهم بأعتبار أنهم هما ( مصر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( انا مصر )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
:fun_lol::fun_lol:
​ *[FONT=&quot] (*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  الملك حذف_رع تدخل عدة مرات منعاً للأشتباك السياسى بين الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] روك يعانى من السياسة ويعانى من المحذوفات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين نرضى جميع الأطراف

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأقتراح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتح قسم خاص بالأمور السياسية ولنجعل له مسمى وقوانين بسيطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الأقتراح دة يناسب الأدارة وممكن تفعيله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] نضع القوانين المناسبة للقسم و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ناخد تصويت عليه*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ويمكن أغلاق القسم فى أى وقت تراه الأدارة لو خرج عن الحدود المرسومة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ننتظر رؤية الأدارة فى هذا الأقتراح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وآراء الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ 



*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 فبراير 2015)

*ماتعملوش حسابى فى الموضوع ده *​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 فبراير 2015)

لا اوافق !


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2015)

يااااااااااااا راجل قول كلام غير ده 
سياسه !! اترضاها لاختك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 فبراير 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ماتعملوش حسابى فى الموضوع ده *​





!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> لا اوافق !


*طااب ياللا ع البركة 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 فبراير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يااااااااااااا راجل قول كلام غير ده
> سياسه !! اترضاها لاختك


*لأ طبعاً .... أرضاه لأبنة الجيران 
:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## zaki (10 فبراير 2015)

انا موافق طبعآ
اهو الواحد يﻻقى حاجة يتكلم فيها
ﻻن معظم موضيع المنتدى دلوقتى شبة 
Privet chat
انا موافق يا عبود


----------



## Alexander.t (10 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ طبعاً .... أرضاه لأبنة الجيران
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *​



حلوه ؟


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

يعنى الكلام اللى هنتكلموه  فى القسم الجديد هيختلف كتير عن الكلام اللى بنتكلمه حاليا فى الاخبار السياسية  ماهو نفس المضمون وهنلاقى  برضو نفس الاختلافات فى وجهات النظر
يا سيدى ربنا عاوزنا كده مختلفين وكل واحد بشكل ولون وله رايه وشخصيته ازاى هنتفق ؟
اذا كان كل واحد له شخصية مختلفة تماما عن شخصية الاخر .. المهم ان كل واحد يعبر عن رايه بزوء وشياكة وميهنش فى الاخر وفى وجهات نظر الاخرين مهما كانت مخالفة لرأيه  وبس خلاص


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> يا سيدى ربنا عاوزنا كده مختلفين وكل واحد بشكل ولون وله رايه وشخصيته ازاى هنتفق ؟
> اذا كان كل واحد له شخصية مختلفة تماما عن شخصية الاخر .. المهم ان كل واحد يعبر عن رايه بزوء وشياكة وميهنش فى الاخر وفى وجهات نظر الاخرين مهما كانت مخالفة لرأيه  وبس خلاص


 *[FONT=&quot]محدش قال أننا هنتفق ..لابد من الأختلاف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومحدش قال ان رأيه هو الأصح أو أن هو الحقيقة المطلقة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى مينا أنا أخدت كلامه ونكشته وعاكسته وهو فاهمنى وضحك معايا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكذلك جو وجرجس وياسر رشدى وياسر الجندى وغيرهم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى ماشفتيش اللغة فى المواقع التانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه مواقع مش بتحذف الموضوع وبس ..تؤ تؤ تؤ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى بتحذف العضو معاها  كمان..دة غير اللغة فى المواقع الأخبارية اللى بالأب والأم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا أعضاء مهذبين وكلنا ناس محترمين مهما كانت أختلافاتنا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى خلانى أقترح الأقتراح دة هو مشاركة روك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقريها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

ماهو كده يبقا المفروض منتكلمش فى السياسة علشان ميكونش فى جدال !
مش نتكلم بس فى مكان مخصص ماهو ممكن فى القسم الجديد ده نتكلم ونختلف ونتخانق والمكان ينفجر بينا  هههههههههه يعنى مجبناش جديد
انا متفقة معاك انه هنا كلنا ناس عاقلة ومحترمة واختلافنا بيكون بشياكة ورقى ممكن ووارد واحد يزعل يلوى بوزه   يومين  لكن فى الاخر الامور بتمشى المهم ان اللى بيتكلم ويتناقش فى السياسة يكون عارف انه ممكن يسمع من الاخرين اراء عكسه تماما 
ويتقبل الاختلاف ده علشان ميكونش زعل ونزاع بينا وبين بعضنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ووارد واحد يزعل* يلوى بوزه *يومين من راى التانى لكن فى الاخر الامور بتمشى المهم ان اللى بيتكلم ويتناقش فى السياسة يكون عارف انه ممكن يسمع من الاخرين اراء عكسه تماما
> ويتقبل الاختلاف ده علشان ميكونش زعل ونزاع بينا وبين بعضنا


*انتى أية حكاية لوى البوز معاكى دى ؟؟؟
:smile02:smile02:smile02

ياستى القصة وما فيها ان فيه عضوات زهقوا من المنتدى العام
من كتر الكلام فى السياسة 
ومابقوش يشاركوا ولا يدخلوا
لو أقتصرنا الكلا دة فى قسم لوحده بعيييييد عن العام والأخبار
يبقى الدنيا بعيدة عن وجع دماغهم شوية 
ويبقوا عارفين ع الأقل أنه قسم لوحده زى الشبهات والأسئلة كدة 

*​


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

اهااا فهمت الهدف والمقصود من الفكرة 

رغم اعتراضى على انه اصلا ينفع نكون عايشين بمعزل عن الحياة والسياسة المفروض الانسان بيعرف الدنيا  بتمشى ازاى ويثقف نفسه فى حدود المعرفة والاطلاع على اخبار بلده اقتصاديا وسياسيا  .
لكن ماشى فكرة مش بطالة  علشان محدش يلوى بوزه


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2015)

انا موافق بشروط​ عايز عينات اعمل عليها تجارب: تبيعوتولي 7 دجاجات مشوية ديليفري، و12 جوز حمام محشي، و4 صواني مكرونة بشاميل، و 3 كيلو كفتة مشوية تكون كندوز، 3 دجاجات رومي محشية... و120 ساندوتش بفتيك لحمة على فراخ.. كفاية كده لحسن حد يفتكرني طماع... ld:
​


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انتى أية حكاية لوى البوز معاكى دى ؟؟؟
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> ياستى القصة وما فيها ان فيه عضوات زهقوا من المنتدى العام
> ...


وفية ناس انسحبت مش زهقت
نتيجة الخلاف زيى دونااااااا
مع ان مصر واحنا بنمر بفترة لا يمكن ان يكون الحديث عنها غير متاح


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> انا موافق بشروط​ عايز عينات اعمل عليها تجارب: تبيعوتولي 7 دجاجات مشوية ديليفري، و12 جوز حمام محشي، و4 صواني مكرونة بشاميل، و 3 كيلو كفتة مشوية تكون كندوز، 3 دجاجات رومي محشية... و120 ساندوتش بفتيك لحمة على فراخ.. كفاية كده لحسن حد يفتكرني طماع... ld:
> ​



ملاحظ انك بتتكلم فى اكل مطبوخ ؟؟؟؟ 

ده معناه خطير وغير مريح بالمرة  هل اعتزلت الطبخ ودنيا الطبيخ :nunu0000::nunu0000: اكلتنا الكيكة المسكوعة وخلاص كده ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> وفية ناس انسحبت مش زهقت
> نتيجة الخلاف زيى* دونااااااا*
> مع ان مصر واحنا بنمر بفترة لا يمكن ان يكون الحديث عنها غير متاح


*أنا عرفت طبعا 
وجارى عمل مباحثات على أعلى مستوى
حوبوهاوى وسوساوى 
أيدك معانا :smile02
*​


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> وفية ناس انسحبت مش زهقت
> نتيجة الخلاف زيى دونااااااا
> مع ان مصر واحنا بنمر بفترة لا يمكن ان يكون الحديث عنها غير متاح



صدقونى يا جماعة العيال الصغيرة دلوات بقوا يتكلموا فى السياسة 
وده مش عيب بالعكس ده الصح وياريته كان ده الحاصل فى مصر من 30 سنة 
يمكن مكنش حالنا يبقا كده .. 
 مشكلتنا اننا مبنعرفش نقول راينا ونسمع الاخر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ملاحظ انك بتتكلم فى اكل مطبوخ ؟؟؟؟
> ده معناه خطير وغير مريح بالمرة  هل اعتزلت الطبخ ودنيا الطبيخ :nunu0000::nunu0000: اكلتنا الكيكة المسكوعة وخلاص كده ههههه


*بذمتكم أنتم ينفع معاكم سياسة والا أيتوها حاجة ؟؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:

ناوليه السمك بتاع الراجل يشويهولك 
وخلينا احنا فى موضوعنا 
*
*:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بذمتكم أنتم ينفع معاكم سياسة والا أيتوها حاجة ؟؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ناوليه السمك بتاع الراجل يشويهولك
> ...



يا غالي احنا بنتكلم على أعلى مستوى من السياسة 
مش حد هايقدرنا غير الذويقة في المطبخ السياسي ذات نفسياته :smile02
​


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بذمتكم أنتم ينفع معاكم سياسة والا أيتوها حاجة ؟؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ناوليه السمك بتاع الراجل يشويهولك
> ...



ههههههه ربنا يخليك يارب :94: بص تعمله مقلى مشوى اى حاجة بس خلصنى منه:smile02


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا عرفت طبعا
> وجارى عمل مباحثات على أعلى مستوى
> حوبوهاوى وسوساوى
> أيدك معانا :smile02
> *​


انا كلمتها فيس
بس برضة هى مصممة
وانا مضايق جدا  بسبب كدة بصراحة
لو عرفناش نرجعها يبقى احنا فاشلين سياسيا لاننا مش عارفين نقنع غيرنا باختلاف الاراء


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا كلمتها فيس
> بس برضة هى مصممة
> وانا مضايق جدا  بسبب كدة بصراحة
> لو عرفناش نرجعها يبقى احنا فاشلين سياسيا لاننا مش عارفين نقنع غيرنا باختلاف الاراء



يا غالي مش تضغطوا عليها دلوقتي استنوا شوية شوية، وهي لوحدها هاتهدأ وترجع اكتر من الأول، ولازم نجري مباحثات هادئة لأن السياسة عايزة هدوء وكر وفر وتقدم وتأخر.. عايزة كل الطرق مع بعضها، وكده والا كده مش هانسبها أكيـــــــــــــد
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا كلمتها فيس
> بس برضة هى مصممة
> وانا مضايق جدا  بسبب كدة بصراحة
> لو عرفناش نرجعها يبقى احنا فاشلين سياسيا لاننا مش عارفين نقنع غيرنا باختلاف الاراء


*يبقى روك لما كتب أرحمونا من السياسة 
كان عارف أن فيه كعبلة 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2015)

*المشكلة مش فى السياسة 

المشكلة فى قبول رأى الآخر

المنتدى بيسمح لناس إنها تحط آرائها و بيمنع ناس تانية من حط آراء مخالفة 

بيحذف لناس مشاركات و ناس تانية لا ( برغم ان المشاركات نفس المضمون)

دا غير الانذارات

هى ديه المشكلة الكبيرة 

و المشكلة ديه ظهرت فى المواضيع السياسية 


حل المشكلة فى قبول الحوار 



*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> حل المشكلة فى قبول الحوار
> 
> *​


*ياسلااااااام ....صدق اللى قال عليكى 12 عاقلين 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياسلااااااام ....صدق اللى قال عليكى 12 عاقلين
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



سمعت عن  1×2
و عن 1×3 ... لكن 1×12 جديدة دى :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]طيب يا جماعة هنسيب دونا مؤقتا لمدة يومين تهدى شوية زى ماقال أيمن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل نفتح قسم خاص للسياسة بعيدا عن العام ...بحيث اللى يدخل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى عارف انه داخل قسم معترك سياسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعارف أنه لازم يتقبل الرأى الآخر المخالف معاه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا أدب الحوار مفروغ منه ومتفقين عليه وأنتهينا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 فبراير 2015)

*الكارثة يا جماعة يكون فى حد فاكر نفسه فاهم حاجة من اللى بتحصل فى البلد​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *الكارثة يا جماعة يكون فى حد فاكر نفسه فاهم حاجة من اللى بتحصل فى البلد​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ دى محاولات للفهم ...محاولات لقراءة الأحداث*​​ *[FONT=&quot]محاولات لتحليل النتائج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محاولات للوصول للمسمى الحقيقى للأشياء [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ دى محاولات للفهم ...محاولات لقراءة الأحداث*​​ *[FONT=&quot]محاولات لتحليل النتائج *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]محاولات للوصول للمسمى الحقيقى للأشياء [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
صدقنى هى محاولات كويسة .. لكن !!
حضرتك أكتر العارفين أننا مش هانعرف غير اللى عايزنا نعرفه وبس ..
ومش هانختلف غير فى اللى عايزنا نختلف عليه ..
ولا هانتفق غير برضه على اللى هما ( أصحاب القرار) عايزينه ..*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2015)

أنا موافق أنه يكون قسم لوحده بعيد عن الأخبار تماماً، او يكون فرع منها للحوار السياسي وتعبير عن الآراء المختلفة حتى لو كانت عكس بعضها لأنها مجرد آراء ومش لازم نكون متفقين، أهو كلام وآراء لازم يكون فيها تعدد في وجهات النظر والنظريات المطروحة فيها، ومش لازم نتفق فيها أكيد...

المهم يوضع قانون ان أي حد - مهما من كان هو - هايخرج عن اللياقة، أو يهين حد او يصفه بوصف لا يصح، أو يشد مع واحد مختلف معاه عايز يقنعه عافية بوجهة نظره، يحذف رده وأولاً ترسل له رسالة خاصة للتنبيه، ثم إنذار، ثم عدم السماح له بالمشاركة.. معلشي أنا قاسي شوية...
​


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أنا موافق أنه يكون قسم لوحده بعيد عن الأخبار تماماً، او يكون فرع منها للحوار السياسي وتعبير عن الآراء المختلفة حتى لو كانت عكس بعضها لأنها مجرد آراء ومش لازم نكون متفقين، أهو كلام وآراء لازم يكون فيها تعدد في وجهات النظر والنظريات المطروحة فيها، ومش لازم نتفق فيها أكيد...
> 
> المهم يوضع قانون ان أي حد - مهما من كان هو - هايخرج عن اللياقة، أو يهين حد او يصفه بوصف لا يصح، أو يشد مع واحد مختلف معاه عايز يقنعه عافية بوجهة نظره، يحذف رده وأولاً ترسل له رسالة خاصة للتنبيه، ثم إنذار، ثم عدم السماح له بالمشاركة.. معلشي أنا قاسي شوية...
> ​



موافقة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 فبراير 2015)

احنا بنعيش 24 ساعة سياسة
تعبنا كفاية ياعم عبود
عايزين حاجه تنسينا السياسةاSIZE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

بصراحة الافضل عدم تواجد اي سياسة بالمنتدى 
لان للاسف الشديد الاغلبية العظمي من شعوبنا لاتستطيع التعامل مع الرأي الاخر المضاد لها 
ونعتبر الاساءة لنا بالرأي هي اساءه شخصية موجهة لنا . 
فثقافة الرأي و الرأي الاخر قد تكون منعدمة بمجتمعاتنا العربية 
و الاسباب كثيرة فلم نتربي علي الحوار مع اختلاف الاراء باسلوب متحضر 

ده رايي الشخصي .
واحترم جميع ارائكم السابقة .

تقبلوا مودتي و احتراماتي لكم .


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2015)

أنا موافقة ، مع اللي بيحصل دلوقتي في العالم كله ، مبقاش ممكن منتكلمش في السياسة ، لانها بقت داخله في كل حاجة ، والدنيا معكوكة 
طبعا القسم هيبقا ممنوع فيه الشتيمة او الاهانات الشخصية ده مفروغ منه بس المشكلة ماهو تعريف الشتيمة؟ 
الشتيمة عندنا ليها تعريفين ملهومش علاقة بالشتيمه:smile02
1- هي ان اللي قدامي يختلف معايا في الرأي أصلا حتي لو مهذب وبالتالي الطرف التاني يبقا عنيف في رده وتقلب خناقه
2- أني أقول حقيقة ، حتي لو كانت معروفه وموثقة لكنها مش عاجبه الطرف الاخر ، يبقا أنا بألف او هدفي زرع الفتن وخلاص 
ومع الوضع ده كل حاجة هتبقا شتيمة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ومع الوضع ده كل حاجة هتبقا شتيمة



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> أ بس المشكلة ماهو تعريف *الشتيمة*؟


 *[FONT=&quot]يا دكتور نركن تعريف الشتيمة على جنب ناو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم أن الفكرة تلقى قبولاً من الأدارة الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نساهم جميعاً فى وضع قانون بسيط وواضح للكل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نعمل عليها أستطلاع رأى للأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونتوكل على الله ...[/FONT]*​ 

​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2015)

​*صباح السياسة 
اوافق وﻻ اوافق 
*


----------



## zaki (12 فبراير 2015)

هايجى منين الخناق انتوا 
هو فية اخوان او سلفيين هنا.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2015)

zaki قال:


> هايجى منين الخناق انتوا
> هو فية اخوان او سلفيين هنا.



*دى مصارين الواحد بتتخانق مع بعضها *​
:hlp:​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2015)

لن اوافق ع هذا القسم ولو تم الموافقه عليه من قبل الاداره 
لن اكون مشارك به ، الا حينما يعود موضوعى المحذوف !
الذى لا يخالف قوانين المنتدى !
 ويتم نقله الى القسم الجديد الذى نحلم به 

لو بطلنا نحلم نموت :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا دكتور نركن تعريف الشتيمة على جنب ناو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم أن الفكرة تلقى قبولاً من الأدارة الأول*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نساهم جميعاً فى وضع قانون بسيط وواضح للكل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نعمل عليها أستطلاع رأى للأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونتوكل على الله ...[/FONT]*​
> 
> ​[/FONT]



أوكي أنا موافقة وهو أصلا كده كده بنتكلم  في السياسه في قسم الأخبار والعام وكل حته ، أهو حتي لو اتحط في قسم متخصص الدنيا يمكن تتلم شويه[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2015)

ممكن أسأل كيف سيفيد هذا الاقتراح المنتدى والأعضاء؟


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن أسأل كيف سيفيد هذا الاقتراح المنتدى والأعضاء؟



أنا بصراحة تراجعت عن موقفي تماماً
هو فعلاً كان هايفيد وكنت هاشرح ازاي لكن بصراحة
انا مش بقيت موافق على الإطلاق لأسباب في بطن الشاعر
​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2015)

اتمنى ان حصل ذلك ان يكون هذا المنتدى خاضع لاشراف الزعيم فقط !


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن أسأل كيف سيفيد هذا الاقتراح المنتدى والأعضاء؟




احنا جعانين
سياسة
بقالنا سنين
وبعدين مش  المنتدى دا بيتنا
واحنا اسرة
اسمحوللاسرة
بانها تتكلم
فكل شيى
وربنا يهدى الجميع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن أسأل كيف سيفيد هذا الاقتراح المنتدى والأعضاء؟


 *[FONT=&quot]يا زعيم أنت أول واحد أشتكى من كتر السياسة فى المنتدى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه عضوات زهقوا من كتر الأحاديث السياسية وطفشوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المنتدى العام – الأخبار ...حتى قسم الشكوى أتقلب سياسة[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو عملنا ركن للسياسة لوحده 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى هيدخله عارف أنه ركن مخصص لصداع الدماغ[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومش مجبر أنه يدخل أو يقرا ...عكس العام 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى أدهشنى أن 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مينا لم يوافق مع أنه أشتكى من حذف مواضيعه السياسية[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مابقتش فاهم بجد الأعضاء عايزين أية 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ربنا يكون فى عونك فعلا ...
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]اللى تشوفوه صالح أعملوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الحال على ماهو عليه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يا زعيم ...تفهمت وجهة نظر أيمن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كمان باعتذر وأسحب أقتراحى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برجاء أغلاق هذا الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا زعيم أنت أول واحد أشتكى من كتر السياسة فى المنتدى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه عضوات زهقوا من كتر الأحاديث السياسية وطفشوا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]المنتدى العام – الأخبار ...حتى قسم الشكوى أتقلب سياسة[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لو عملنا ركن للسياسة لوحده
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]اللى هيدخله عارف أنه ركن مخصص لصداع الدماغ[/FONT]*
> ...


لم اوافق لان تم حذف موضوعي ككبش فداء 
وكأن موضوعي كان القشه التي قسمت ظهر البعير 
يعم كبر مخك مش هيتعمل اقسام زياده[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 فبراير 2015)

اقتراح جيد جدا 

 شئنا أم أبينا أصبحنا نغوص فى السياسة والأحداث تتلاحق بلاتوقف كل يوم بل كل ساعة 

 وفى المنتدى العام وقسم الأخبار أطرافا من تلك الحوارات 



 المهم المعيار الضابط 



 الأدب واحترام الآخرين وأن الإختلاف لايفسد مابين الأصدقاء 



 كل حواراتى مع الأستاذين المحترمين عبود وجرجس منير لم تتجاوز ذلك


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2015)

> كل حواراتى مع الأستاذين المحترمين عبود وجرجس منير لم تتجاوز ذلك


اتفق معك ياسر
لكن للاسف فى الغالب فى الحوارت دى  الناس بتخسر  بعضها وناس بتنسحب
محتاجين تدريب على تقبل فكر وثقافة الاخر


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

مع تلاحق الاحداث ومنها ما يمس المسيحين بسبب عقيدتهم وليس سياستهم
لا مناص من فتح مواضيع سياسية ممتزجة بالدين
والا فاننا نفصل انفسنا عن الواقع


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 فبراير 2015)

انت عارف ياجرجس 


فيه بعض المنتديات عاملة قسم اسمه ( المنبر الحر ) 


يتناقش فيه الناس فى أى حاجة بحرية ، سياسة ، دين ، أى حاجة 


فكرة 


هو المهم كما قلت التزام الأدب


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> انت عارف ياجرجس
> 
> 
> فيه بعض المنتديات عاملة قسم اسمه ( المنبر الحر )
> ...


اللى ميلتزمش برة
وحنا شوف لينا قد اية فى حوارت مع بعض ومع ياسر رشدى وفى الاخر ينتهى الموضوع بكل محبة
ماحدث اليوم وما سوف يحدث الفترة المقبلة ياسر
لم تمر بة مصر من قبل


----------

